

Second Life launches adult world "Zindra", all porn content to be moved - Tichy
https://blogs.secondlife.com/community/land/blog/2009/06/15/welcome-to-zindra

======
anigbrowl
It's a bit late for that now. I don't see them recapturing their former
(market) hotness any time soon. Although that's partially due to weak
management, I think with the recession biting virtual worlds are too expensive
an indulgence for many, not least in terms of time.

